# What is this on the bottom of my chick?



## hen23 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi there, newly hatched 4 chicks one of which has a large red lump on there bottom. Can anybody help?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's the umbilicus. As long as it's closed it should reduce in size as peep grows.


----------



## hen23 (Jan 4, 2022)

robin416 said:


> It's the umbilicus. As long as it's closed it should reduce in size as peep grows.


Ok ,thank you very much for your fast reply.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're more than welcome.

We wouldn't mind following your peeps as they continue on to become adults.


----------



## hen23 (Jan 4, 2022)

robin416 said:


> You're more than welcome.
> 
> We wouldn't mind following your peeps as they continue on to become adults.





robin416 said:


> You're more than welcome.
> 
> We wouldn't mind following your peeps as they continue on to become adults.


Yep would I just post that on here or where?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's a "Chick Raising" forum. They would fit right in there. 

Even though I've been around forever, I had to look to see which one would be best.


----------

